# init-Methode eines Servlet ausführen ohne vorherigen request



## jollyroger (6. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mir jetzt schon den Wolf gesucht, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Wie zwinge ich den Tomcat die init()-Methode eines Servlets auszuführen, ohne das es einen request von aussen gab?

Ich möchte einfach, das der Tomcat nach dem Starten die init() eines Servlets ausführt, allerdings weiss ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.......

Danke für jeden Tip.........


----------



## HLX (6. Okt 2006)

In der web.xml das Tag 'Load-On-Startup' hinzufügen. Dann wird das Servlet beim Start des Server geladen.


```
<servlet>
    ...
   <load-on-startup/>
</servlet>
```


----------



## jollyroger (6. Okt 2006)

Danke!

Genau danach hatte ich gesucht!


----------

